# Oatmeal Soap



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I did something kind of stupid, maybe. I have made a lot of honey oatmeal soap and just added some ground oatmeal to the batch. 
Well, the other day I got the bright idea to put whole, old fashioned oats on the top of each bar. I just kind of smushed em in after I cut the bars when they were still a bit sticky. I must say, it looks good enough to eat!
Last night my dad came over and said, " :nooo how's that gonna go down the drain?". :/ Good question. I just tested a bar a few days early and it lathers up great even with the oatmeal on top. 
What do you guys think about adding stuff to soap that comes out into the tub?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I see lots of other soapers do this and it does look pretty. But personally, I don't want bits of anything falling into my sink or sticking to my skin. LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I always do this with my oatmeal, milk and honey soap. I rubb some oats with my fingers to make them smaller and then sprinkle very lightly on the top. I don't use a lot and have never had an issue with the drain....bigger stuff than that goes down my tub drain every day! Mostly bits and pieces of hay that gets stuck in my hair. I do keep one of those strainers in the drain though, but surely you put more than that down the kitchen sink on accident every day...I know I do. 

I like to add the oatmeal to the top to distinguish this soap from my honey bee soap. Since they are the same color, basically, I get them mixed up. This helps, and the soap contains finely ground oatmeal too so not much difference. Now, you didn't put enough on top to make a bowl of oatmeal did you? That might pose a drain-clogging issue.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL No i didn't put that much. Just enough to get the point. I have a bar that I put dried herbs in and my customers love it. People seem to be drawn to soap that has something in it/on it. And I hear ya on the sink thing. There is no telling what washes down my kitchen sink drain on a daily basis!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I do try to only add things that are ground fine enough to go down the drain. I learned this the hard way after one of my first batches was a huge batch of soap containing big chunks of dried orange peel. It was a fantastic scrubby soap, but the orange bits in the bottom of the sink or tub were annoying. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw some photos of this on Face Book and chuckled to myself, my customers hate this! No lavender buds, no whole oatmeal. I do throw whole oatmeal into the bottom of the bucket and let the stickblender chop them up in the oil, but they hate the oatmeal in the bottom of the bath tub and not going down the drain. I do put tiny rose buds in the corner of my Rose soap, but it gets tossed with the wrapper...one of my customers told me she is saving up all the little rose buds in a little container in her bathroom  I have seen lavender buds done like this also. As I add more scents to my line they are more and more simply plain soap, they sell better, alot don't want any color to their soap because it icks up thier soap dishes. Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe I can sell a few bars. If not I guess I will just have to use it all at home, darn  I've never added anything for color. I did wash my hands with the oatmeal bar today and it all washed off the top with one use.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I added oatmeal to the tops of my first few batches of OMH. After a few humid months the oatmeal on top started molding. I t freaked me out so bad. Thank goodness I hadn't sold any but I was frantic trying to figure out if I had given any to anyone important besides close friends and family. Just an FYI.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Essential oil soaps and OMH with ground herbs, oatmeal, etc. seem to sell really well for me and the customers say they are pretty! In fact, every batch I made in the last couple months is sold out! The amounts are so small that when I use them I never see them in the tub..or rarely. But, then I'm not looking either....I'm enjoying the hot water! The drain catcher catches everything. The thing I don't like about my soap, or soap in general is the soap scum on the bottom of that drain catcher. Ewww. I have to remember to clean it often or it gets really goopy and slows the water going down the drain. At least I guess it's soap. Looks like jello to me..


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Anita, people around here LOVE soaps with something added to them, too! They will go for something pretty instead of something plain. I try to always add something visual to my soaps unless it is just my original formula.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I put cranberry seeds on top of a soap once- one customer loved the soap, but her husband hated it! She made him rinse out the shower after she used it, because she thought they looked like ants in the shower and it grossed her out! :lol

Now not wanting color because it icks up your soap dish is just pure lazy! Aafter all, it is near running water- you just wash it! :lol


----------

